# PBC on ESPN: Leo Santa Cruz vs Abner Mares and Ruiz vs Ceja RBR



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The Angulo-Munoz bout will be streamed on ESPN3 at 9 pm ET, prior to the start of the 10 pm ET ESPN telecast.
http://espn.go.com/watchespn/


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Early results from the Staples Center:


Spoiler



â€¢ Anthony Flores W6 (m) Curtis Morton, jr. welters
â€¢ Paul Mendez stopped Andrik Saralegu at the end of the second round, middleweights.
â€¢ Jose Gomez W4 (u) Manuel Rubalcava, lightweights
â€¢ Isaiah Najera W4 (m) Antonio Santa Cruz (Leo's cousin), bantams.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Would like Leo to win, I think the criticism given to him is harsh, if I was him i'd fight as many walkover jobs as Mr Haymon would let me at a million dollars a pop, i'd fight my own nan if he was offering me that kind of money.

Think Mares of old would have won this wide, but current Mares is hard to gauge.

Also rooting for Julio Ceja, decent young fighter who I like a lot


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Just to make things perfectly clear tonight....Mares will look old, slow, and uncommitted, outpointed wide...possibly beaten up


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Unknown HOOOOOOOK said:


> Would like Leo to win, I think the criticism given to him is harsh, if I was him i'd fight as many walkover jobs as Mr Haymon would let me at a million dollars a pop, i'd fight my own nan if he was offering me that kind of money.
> 
> Think Mares of old would have won this wide, but current Mares is hard to gauge.
> 
> Also rooting for Julio Ceja, decent young fighter who I like a lot


In this day and time, people find a way to complain about everything. With that being said, the criticism Santa Cruz gets is warranted. He's needed to fight a higher level opponent for some time now. It happens tonight. Nothing stupid, racist, blatantly untrue has been said about him. To say nothing of trash we have wade through as fans. This kind of fight should've happened with him before now.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I'm actually rooting for Santa Cruz to prove he's not a joke tonight


----------



## Kampioni (May 16, 2013)

Hoping Mares pulls the dub kinda wanna see LSC exposed for fighting cans. 

I did not know Angulo will be on this undercard, I'm excited now.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> I'm actually rooting for Santa Cruz to prove he's not a joke tonight


Im starting to think hes going to do it, maybe he can show us another gear he hasnt need to show yet


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Let's go Mares

Fuck Santa Cruz


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

There are very few times I want to see a particular fighter getting a beating... Leo Santa Cruz is one of those... I hope that Mares dont only expose him, but to beat the shit out of him...


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Let's go Mares
> 
> Fuck Santa Cruz


Fuck yeah.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hoping for Mares to win. LSC is such a joke the way he runs from Rigo


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I've always thought Mares would pull this fight off. Not sure anymore with how he's looked and his competition being crap. I just hope Mares pulls a Maidana on Santa Cruz and completely embarrasses him.


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Picking and pulling for LSC!

Expecting to see dirty version of Mares tonight. He will need to be.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

What time for mares - Santa Cruz fight?

Eastern time, if you know.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> If I had to pick, I'd say Mares should take this one.. He has too much experience with these type of fights... I see LSC having his moments though and coming on strong late in the fight.. I see Mares having a lead in the fight and trying to hold on down the stretch...
> 
> Mares should win a close SD decision.... Maybe even a stoppage win in a war
> 
> That's how I see it playing out


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> In this day and time, people find a way to complain about everything. With that being said, the criticism Santa Cruz gets is warranted. He's needed to fight a higher level opponent for some time now. It happens tonight. Nothing stupid, racist, blatantly untrue has been said about him. To say nothing of trash we have wade through as fans. This kind of fight should've happened with him before now.


Why? Why fight better opposition for the same money?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I can see Mares KO'ing LSC.
Both have no defense, but I think Mares is the harder puncher, that said Mares's chin definitely is suspectn ow.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

LMFAO

"The Warrior Spirit" from LSC. 

Only one that can say that is Abner Mares.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mikey Garcia and Juan Manuel Marquez in the house


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Damn wish they had Tarver and the Spike crew or the CBS crew tonight instead of low rate Teddy Atlas and his ass kisser Joe T


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

66 wins 63 KOs. Damn Zarate is that nig


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Mikey Garcia and Juan Manuel Marquez in the house


Maybe they should fight each other


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mexican lady taking shots at Floyd?
Why. 
So fucking unprofessional


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Meanwhile over at Mosley-Mayorga...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/637804571595706368


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mares sounds like he is looking to box and set traps, but I doubt he will do that.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Atlas is fucking Unbearable


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

LSC already sounds punchy as fuck.
I feel bad for him, him and Mares already maxed out, atleast Mares actually has some great wins on his record (even though the Agbeko 1 is extremely shady)


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Meanwhile over at Mosley-Mayorga...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/637804571595706368


:lol:


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Santa Cruz gonna take it


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> LSC already sounds punchy as fuck.
> I feel bad for him, him and Mares already maxed out, atleast Mares actually has some great wins on his record (even though the Agbeko 1 is extremely shady)


Mares has looked more vulnerable against his latest opposition than LSC even though both have been sub par


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Ceja to beat Ruiz too

What time is the main event


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Meanwhile over at Mosley-Mayorga...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/637804571595706368


I knew I shoulda ordered it. FUCK..


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> LSC already sounds punchy as fuck.
> I feel bad for him, him and Mares already maxed out, atleast Mares actually has some great wins on his record (even though the Agbeko 1 is extremely shady)


What....? That's the way he talks. The hell u talking about?


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Ceja/Ruiz is going to be a dope ass fight.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

genaro g said:


> What....? That's the way he talks. The hell u talking about?


Yeah it is lol


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Brickfists said:


> Ceja/Ruiz is going to be a dope ass fight.


Why are you saying "dope ass" when you are Irish? don't you mean a "class" fight?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

genaro g said:


> What....? That's the way he talks. The hell u talking about?


what I typed is pretty clear, what are you confused about?

btw..Shane - Mayorga fight has a toughman level opening bout. Pretty entertaining.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Location Location Location!!!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Tough round to score

9-10 Ruiz


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> what I typed is pretty clear, what are you confused about?
> 
> btw..Shane - Mayorga fight has a toughman level opening bout. Pretty entertaining.


I just told u that's how he talks. Post some video comparisons of his early career and try to argue that its any different from today. Even your home boys will agree with me. 99.9% of the board will agree with me. Guess you're just special dude. Lol what a fuckwit u can be sometimes.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Joel Diaz Jr. is a pretty good fighter. This is a pretty good fight he is having.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Ruiz took it


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Unknown HOOOOOOOK said:


> Why? Why fight better opposition for the same money?


that's a question you'd have to ask him. I'd probably do the same thing if I was him. However, as a champion, by now, he should've taken on an opponent of Mares' caliber. That much is true and inarguable as an observer of the sport...


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Ceja is going to land an uppercut around the 3rd or 4th that wobbles Ruiz


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Teddy needs to shut up with the fucking Bugs on the windshield


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

genaro g said:


> I just told u that's how he talks. Post some video comparisons of his early career and try to argue that its any different from today. Even your home boys will agree with me. 99.9% of the board will agree with me. Guess you're just special dude. Lol what a fuckwit u can be sometimes.


lol my "home boys" wow, you are pretty sad.
That said LSC sounds punchy as hell.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 Ruiz
9-10 Ruiz

Ruiz can box his ass off


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> 9-10 Ruiz
> 9-10 Ruiz
> 
> Ruiz can box his ass off


He's gonna get worn down


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> lol my "home boys" wow, you are pretty sad.
> That said LSC sounds punchy as hell.


Just ask em bro.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 Ruiz
9-10 Ruiz
8-10 Ruiz 

Man I need to start watching this guy more


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Ruiz reminds me allot of Jhonny Gonzalez.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> lol my "home boys" wow, you are pretty sad.
> That said LSC sounds punchy as hell.


Nah, i think he just sounds awkward and insecure, not punchy.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

I like Ruiz hes so composed but throws his punches with spite, was a matter of time before Ceja got countered hard


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Both these guys are a bit predictable.


----------



## Kingboxer (Jul 31, 2012)

Ruiz looking pretty impressive, showing some nice boxing ability and control of distance, getting a little too wild on the inside and going for the finish though.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> Nah, i think he just sounds awkward and insecure, not punchy.


His words slur , sounds a bit like Rios.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

4 rounds...


Discount Ceja at your own risk


----------



## Kingboxer (Jul 31, 2012)

Brickfists said:


> Ruiz reminds me allot of Jhonny Gonzalez.


Yeah, tall, lanky, boxer puncher with power, ala Crisanto Espana as well.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 Ruiz
9-10 Ruiz
8-10 Ruiz 
9-10 Ruiz


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Anyone else getting a weird echo from this broadcast?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Lol @ Teddy shitting on LSC's twitchy right hand. Even isolated it on video.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

FFS is Atlas trying to take advantage of LSCs hand twister? BANG BANG BANG!!! IDONT KNOW WHAT THE FUCK IM TALKING ABOUT BANG BANG BANG!!!!!!!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Beautiful left from Deja


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

HOly shit! Ceja wrecked Ruiz.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

oh ma God! Man the PBC has stepped their game up on the match making


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

ROCKET left hook


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Lol @ Teddy shitting on LSC's twitchy right hand. Even isolated it on video.


"I can't believe nobody's ever noticed it before"


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Please get rid of Atlas

he is shit, Ceja gonna win


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Beautiful comeback.
God damn.
You could see Ruiz wilting, but damn beautiful left that started the end.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

5th round TKO for Ceja


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

What a comeback


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

:lol: Ruiz is like Jhonny Gonzalez. Boxing the shit out of someone and then getting KTFO.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

I fucking told you


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> His words slur , sounds a bit like Rios.


He talks with his mouth closed, along with an overbite. Since day one, thats how we have all witnessed him talk. You always gotta be so extreme, just give it up. Talking out your ass like a fool right now.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Shut up Teddy, you got it wrong, as usual


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

What an incredible fight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

The Kraken said:


> Please get rid of Atlas
> 
> he is shit, Ceja gonna win


Yeah its time to fire Teddy and Joe T.
Brian Kenny and Bhop


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Fuck! That left hook almost knocked me out.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Great little fight that.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

rah!!!


meanwhile in the mosley-mayorga pppvpvppv they have a no name singing to an empty crowd....BOXING!!!!


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I like Teddy. I think you have to be from the East coast to really get him.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Please get rid of Atlas
> 
> he is shit, Ceja gonna win


Bring in Norman Stone for the color commentary


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

idk which was better. This fight or Marco Huck's last fight


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> idk which was better. This fight or Marco Huck's last fight


You are right, PBC is on a roll with exciting fights.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Yeah its time to fire Teddy and Joe T.
> Brian Kenny and Bhop


I don't mind Joe T because he only talks shit to back up Teddy out of loyalty, but ffs there was only one winner there, Ceja made a fool out of Teddy, just like John Thompson in the Boxcino tournament, Teddy has jumped the shark


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> idk which was better. This fight or Marco Huck's last fight


The Huck fight for sure.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

LMAO at Mora. SMFH...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Luna getting exposed a bit isn't he?


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Fucking PBC they pick one stand-out thing from a fighter and repeat it throughout the broadcast. Santa Cruz's work-rate now and last time it was Lopez's "jaw breaking power." :lol:


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Don't see anything special with Luna.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Teddy, do you ever shut the fuck up


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Fucking PBC they pick one stand-out thing from a fighter and repeat it throughout the broadcast. Santa Cruz's work-rate now and last time it was Lopez's "jaw breaking power." :lol:


or you could blame ESPN's broadcast team....


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Do we have to listen to this fucking hack through LSC Mares?

Ladies and Gentlemen

Ladies and Gentlemen

Lad-Lad-Ladies and Gentlemen


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Meanwhile over at Mosley-Mayorga...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/637804571595706368




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/637814967245369344
getting better bruh.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Sam Watson with the Celtic top on!
@nufc_jay

Not seen many celebs with Nyucassell tops on.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm recording Mayorga Mosely on boxnation so no spoilers ffs

I think LSC is gonna take it


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Do we have to listen to this fucking hack through LSC Mares?
> 
> Ladies and Gentlemen
> 
> ...


to be fair it's for the crowd and the sound engineer muted the mic.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Tage_West said:


> to be fair it's for the crowd and the sound engineer muted the mic.


Sorry I should have clarified, I was talking about Atlas


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

there's a good women's fight on Mosley-Mayorga...


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> I'm recording Mayorga Mosely on boxnation so no spoilers ffs
> 
> I think LSC is gonna take it


you are missing out man










and so is everyone else it seems.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

LA city championship?
WTF 
ESPN needs to fire this hispanic chick or Haymon needs to.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Sorry I should have clarified, I was talking about Atlas


:rofl

i was switching between the mosley mayorga card. missed the context


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> or you could blame ESPN's broadcast team....


Wasn't Lopez/Berto on the Spike broadcast.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

allenko1 said:


> there's a good women's fight on Mosley-Mayorga...


Oh it was Maureen Shea :bbb:bbb:smile


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Tage_West said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/637814967245369344
> getting better bruh.


Huh :huh


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> there's a good women's fight on Mosley-Mayorga...


Yeah this is turning into a good scrap.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Mosley Mayorga is just a circus act. I can see they are treating the whole event just like it.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Tage_West said:


> you are missing out man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit, that picture looks depressing.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

The Kraken said:


> Oh it was Maureen Shea :bbb:bbb:smile


nah. Some chicks called Shea and Luna. Actually good fighters...


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Yeah this is turning into a good scrap.


Irish women aren't soft


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Wasn't Lopez/Berto on the Spike broadcast.


yeah, but what other example can you think of? I don't even remember what they were saying in the Berto/Lopez fight. If a guy has power like Adonis Stevenson, of course they'll mention it throughout the night.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

allenko1 said:


> nah. Some chicks called Shea and Luna. Actually good fighters...


Yeah I fucked it up, It was Maureen Shea, my fellow Irish woman (well, I'm a man)


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Did the ESPN chick forget she is now on ESPN Deportes


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Mares ain't fucking around. Santa Cruz can take it to heart all he wants. Compared to what Mares has done, he ain't shit. This is Mares' moment.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

biggest problem is, Shane is thinking "I look good here, and i'm back!"


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Huh :huh


.....mosley mayorga is a shambles basically.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah, but what other example can you think of? I don't even remember what they were saying in the Berto/Lopez fight. If a guy has power like Adonis Stevenson, of course they'll mention it throughout the night.


It's not worth mentioning it over-and-over again. You get sick of listening to that shit after two or three times. Fucking PBC.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sad part about the card is that Mosley and Mayorga 2 has had pretty good undercard fights.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> biggest problem is, Shane is thinking "I look good here, and i'm back!"


Thats why I'm hoping he gets KO'd hard.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

I am surprised how many people picked Mares..I think LSC might have a bit too much, Mares is a little gun shy/ telegraphic with his punches since the Gonzalez KO


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Mares looking focused. Rooting for Santa Cruz.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

i can't believe thats true, this is the first female fight on ppv since laila ali back in 2005????


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Tage_West said:


> you are missing out man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please tell me that pic wasnt taken during one of the televised bouts...


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Someone needs to make a drinking game out of this broadcast. For every time they talk about LSC's work-rate or reference it, take a shot.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Tage_West said:


> .....mosley mayorga is a shambles basically.


Ah, yeah it is. I hadn't expected it to be anything else tbh.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Sad part about the card is that Mosley and Mayorga 2 has had pretty good undercard fights.


that's right. this is the best women's boxing match I can remember...


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> I am surprised how many people picked Mares..I think LSC might have a bit too much, Mares is a little gun shy/ telegraphic with his punches since the Gonzalez KO


Yet Mares has way more experience and is more versatile. The problem is that we don't really know how LSC will deal with adversity, since he fought Seda hest had a diet of bums.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/637808027312234496
Santa Cruz leads all active fighters in 3 categories: Punches landed per Rd. (32), Power punches per Rd. (24) & punches thrown/ Rd. (81)

CompuBox â€@CompuBox 1h1 hour ago
Leo Santa Cruz is currently tied for second (E. Lara) on the Plus/Minus list at +15. Floyd Mayweather sits at the top at +24


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Mexi-Box said:


> Someone needs to make a drinking game out of this broadcast. For every time they talk about LSC's work-rate or reference it, take a shot.


How about every time he does the hand-twist you take a shot, would you get drunk before the 3rd round?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> How about every time he does the hand-twist you take a shot, would you get drunk before the 3rd round?


You'll be drunk sooner from the broadcast saying LSC's work-rate. Then you'll get your stomach pumped after you take a shot everytime LSC twitches his hand. :lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Who do people want to win here?

I don't mind either guy, but would like to see Mares get the win.. kinda doubt that he will though.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Yet Mares has way more experience and is more versatile. The problem is that we don't really know how LSC will deal with adversity, since he fought Seda hest had a diet of bums.


But he isn't a puncher, he has thrown some rediculously telegraphed punches in his latest fight, whereas LSC has laboured but thrown shorter, faster and more shots, Mares seems uninspired to me


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> How about every time he does the hand-twist you take a shot, would you get drunk before the 3rd round?


You would die.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Mexi-Box said:


> You'll be drunk sooner from the broadcast saying LSC's work-rate. Then you'll get your stomach pumped after you take a shot everytime LSC twitches his hand. :lol:


Call me at the hospital to tell me I was right :cheers :bbb:hey


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Leo Santa Duck!


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> But he isn't a puncher, he has thrown some rediculously telegraphed punches in his latest fight, whereas LSC has laboured but thrown shorter, faster and more shots, Mares seems uninspired to me


Mares is much more of a puncher than LSC. He has hurt and knocked down QUALITY opposition.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> It's not worth mentioning it over-and-over again. You get sick of listening to that shit after two or three times. Fucking PBC.


it sounds like you're just nitpicking things to criticize the PBC on. Is it anywhere as bad as talking about how big of a draw a fighter is on HBO or what their gate is?


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

I'm taller than Mares


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

oh man can't wait. They're finally fighting after all these years :happy


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Go for Leo by SD.

But I won't complain if Mares snatches it as it pays back my losing bet.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Call me at the hospital to tell me I was right :cheers :bbb:hey


:rofl

Give me some Vodka, I'm going in.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Bogotazo said:


> You would die.


Terrimondo is what you feel in your stomach


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Mares got this.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Mares pushing Santa Duck back. Go Mares!!!


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Oh cmon Mares. Don't do this...


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Leo Santa Bitch getting pushed back. I'm loving it thus far.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

LSC's punches look to be having more of an effect early


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

:lol: Mares set him up clean with thatl.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

WAR MARES!!!!!!!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Holy hell Mares is a G. This fight is better than expected 

10-9 Mares


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

he's gonna smother him till S.Cruz can't take it or he gets tired...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Why ESPN trying to shit on Mayweather so much?
This is a exciting fight in its own right, even though its one sided.
Mares taking LSC to the fucking woodshed.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Great round. Mares took that really well.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Mares is possessed


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Where's the translator


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Mares isn't stopping Santa Cruz imo. Will have to go the distance.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mares using the Mosley vs MArgarito blueprint


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Mares is actually the physically stronger guy. I wasn't expecting that.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

bloody hell. good performances by both. mares's round but lsc having proper dig. that 1-2 looks good if he times it.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

the Pacquiao-Mayweather disses necessary?


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Lol all action zero punches landed tessetoire


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Holy hell Mares is a G. This fight is better than expected
> 
> 10-9 Mares


What did u expect. This is exactly what was expected. This is the old Mares. Unfortunately it's that ego that got him dropped vs the hard hitting Gonzalez. Ain't happening tonight tho.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

LSC getting exposed already. Not used to anything sharp coming back, or being pushed on the back foot.


----------



## OttkeRuiz (Jun 5, 2013)

My god this fight is already 5x better than what I expected


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

LSC caught him with a good shot.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Can you imagine Donald Trump walking into the arena to watch the fight?
LOL


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> LSC getting exposed already. Not used to anything sharp coming back, or being pushed on the back foot.


That's what I'm seeing. Mares punishing and smothering LSC. He's making him his bitch.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Caught Abner attention. Mares backed off.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

S. Cruz catching though...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

genaro g said:


> What did u expect. This is exactly what was expected. This is the old Mares. Unfortunately it's that ego that got him dropped vs the hard hitting Gonzalez. Ain't happening tonight tho.


I thought he'd box more


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mares manhandling LSC and killing that body.
Should pay dividends late.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

greatttt fight. loving this right now


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Mares too wide. LSC did some good work.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

What a fight so far


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

I think these rounds are close but Mares is up 2-0 imo.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> LSC getting exposed already. Not used to anything sharp coming back, or being pushed on the back foot.


I think he'll come into it from rd 5 onwards.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm missing the Mares who fought Agbeko on their second fight.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Mares has a point to prove. LSC punch output isn't the same.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I thought he'd box more


Nah this is personal for Mares. He took the hard road to this moment. LSC was gifted with this fight.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Mares needs to keep up the pressure.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Mares is trained to keep this up. S.Cruz has stood back and landed too...


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

LSC with some sharp counters...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

good jabs by S.Cruz...


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Mares will fade...


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Mares gets the best of that last exchange!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Mares
10-9 Mares
9-10 Santa Cruz


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Mares is getting in the better body shots.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Mares ain't a good shot at the bell there.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Woooooooow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Its lucky these guys dont have too much power or one of them woulda got ktfo by now


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> 10-9 Mares
> 10-9 Mares
> 9-10 Santa Cruz


Same. Mares is concentrating on that body tho.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mares really is outclassing LSC.
LSC is going to have to make a serious adjustment because when he tries to keep distance and use the jab he is open for counters and Mares loads up coming in, flurries and gets out.
Mares is clearly the thicker built guy as well.
I don't know if LSC will be able to hold up to this pressure and body work.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Santa Cruz may have nicked that one.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Man, if they keep this up it's gonna be a foty contender


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Mares will fade...


Sounds like all u followed was what LSC and his team thought.


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Mares tearing that ass up


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Nice body-work by Mares.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

through the pressure, Santa Cruz is finding the openings...


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

genaro g said:


> Sounds like all u followed was what LSC and his team thought.


I'm following what I have seen from both, the history doesn't lie


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Mares with that footwork Rd 4


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> I'm following what I have seen from both


He won't gas.


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

I just hope we dont get a PBC stoppage tonight


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

MAres having his way
4 - 0 Mares for me


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Mares
10-9 Mares
9-10 Santa Cruz
9-10 Santa Cruz


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Bad round by Mares.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mayorga's fat ass walking to the ring


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Mares 4-0


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

2-2 Mares took that last one off


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Interesting and very close round that one.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

"Mares won't gas, LSCgetting outclassed"

COME ON LEO!


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> MAres having his way
> 4 - 0 Mares for me


What fight are you watching?

Santa Cruz has already started to turn the tide here.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

LSC with some nice sharp counters.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mares went back to his PR training methods


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

real talent singing that national anthem...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Very good round for Leo

10-9 Mares
10-9 Mares
9-10 Santa Cruz
9-10 Santa Cruz
9-10 Santa Cruz


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

5 - 0 Mares, seems to have the cleaner work to me, not seeing anything that LSC is doing to win rounds.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Santa Cruz gaining confidence. Could be edging it by a round.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> MAres having his way
> 4 - 0 Mares for me


Dont tell me you're going to do that 12-0 thing you do for every fight LOL


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Mares much better that round, have him 3-1 up having missed the first round


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

I think LSC is gaining momentum, I thought he took that last one too. 3-2 LSC


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

LSC always has a nice tight guard, he never gets rocked. Worried mares is gonna get caught, he's too wild. Gettin hit with some clean shots.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Very good round for Leo
> 
> 10-9 Mares
> 10-9 Mares
> ...


That's what I have. Although close rounds.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> real talent singing that national anthem...


Who was it, saw a black chick with cornrows, but not a name.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> 5 - 0 Mares, seems to have the cleaner work to me, not seeing anything that LSC is doing to win rounds.


Ur pretty bad at this scoring stuff


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

I told you, LSC gonna win this


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Mares taking a breather

4-1 Mares


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Mares caught with a clean left hook


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Crean said:


> What fight are you watching?
> 
> Santa Cruz has already started to turn the tide here.


:lol: 'Bama's perception of what's happening is a bit distorted. Accross the board with life, not just in his RBRs.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I hate to admit it, but Leo has him.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

I got Cruz 4-2 up.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Another Leo round. 4-2 LSC


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

6 - 0 Mares,
Its hard for me to credit LSC with controlling range, when he isn't dictating the action.
Mares is out of range when he wants to be, when he wants to engage he does, LSC isn't controlling shit.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Fuck


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Mares
10-9 Mares
9-10 Santa Cruz
9-10 Santa Cruz
9-10 Santa Cruz
9-10 Santa Cruz

Cruz is showing some versatility


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> 6 - 0 Mares,
> Its hard for me to credit LSC with controlling range, when he isn't dictating the action.
> Mares is out of range when he wants to be, when he wants to engage he does, LSC isn't controlling shit.


LOL


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

How have people only given Mares 2 rounds what the fuck?


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

5-1 Mares

Leo not dong much


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> 10-9 Mares
> 10-9 Mares
> 9-10 Santa Cruz
> 9-10 Santa Cruz
> ...


His balance is always excellent and his guard is always tight. It's hard to hit him clean.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

The scoring in this fight is gonna be all over the place lol


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Santa Cruz is not a very smart boxer.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Mares is more of an ambusher. LSC is countering soon as Mares jumps in. Mares can't find a new look. Getting hit with too many clean shots.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

MAres stunned LSC with a overhand right I believe. Made LSC's left stiffin up.
7-0 Mares and he seems to be turning the heat up again.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Mares fighting the wrong fight imo


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Crean said:


> Santa Cruz is not a very smart boxer.


What.... you're not a very smart poster.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

I smell a draw coming and rematch


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> How have people only given Mares 2 rounds what the fuck?


LSC took momentum from round 3 forward. He's done the better work in my opinion and i picked Mares to win.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

I think Santa Cruz took that...


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

LOL I have it Mares 4-3 so far...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

genaro g said:


> His balance is always excellent and his guard is always tight. It's hard to hit him clean.


yeah his defense is underrated. It's better than Abner's

10-9 Mares
10-9 Mares
9-10 Santa Cruz
9-10 Santa Cruz
9-10 Santa Cruz
9-10 Santa Cruz
9-10 Santa Cruz


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Close round, Santa Cruz finished strong.

5-2 Cruz.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> MAres stunned LSC with a overhand right I believe. Made LSC's left stiffin up.
> 7-0 Mares and he seems to be turning the heat up again.


LMAO


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> MAres stunned LSC with a overhand right I believe. Made LSC's left stiffin up.
> 7-0 Mares and he seems to be turning the heat up again.


You never disappoint Bama.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

5-2 LSC


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Mares tiring...


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

genaro g said:


> What.... you're not a very smart poster.


I have him winning, he's just making it extremely difficult for himself.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Who was it, saw a black chick with cornrows, but not a name.


don't know, but she was nice...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

7 - 1 Mares


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Finally Mares picks one up, 5-3 LSC.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

LSC coming on strong. Mares is getting worn down.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Mares
10-9 Mares
9-10 Santa Cruz
9-10 Santa Cruz
9-10 Santa Cruz
9-10 Santa Cruz
9-10 Santa Cruz
9-10 Santa Cruz

Cruz is so accurate on the outside especially with the jab


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Mares landing decently but u can see LSC moving Mares with his punches. Great fuckin round.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Shane is so beyond done, its sad to see.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

78-74

Cruz.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Mares is fading.


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

5-3 Mares


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Crean said:


> I have him winning, he's just making it extremely difficult for himself.


He hasn't taken a single clean punch. Is countering Mares jab with a nice lead right and has the much more superior jab, and has the straighter superior combination punching. And beautiful counter check left hooks landing all night. He looks like he can go 15 rds.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Santa Cruz taking over. 

Mosley up 2 on Mayorga btw...


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

genaro g said:


> What.... you're not a very smart poster.


:lol: considering he's an engineer as well as makes an earn playing Union on the weekends, I'd say he isn't a stooge.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Jab right uppercut jab from Cruz. She's he's just playing around with Abner now.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

genaro g said:


> He hasn't taken a single clean punch. Is countering Mares jab with a nice lead right and has the much more superior jab, and has the straighter superior combination punching. And beautiful counter check left hooks landing all night. He looks like he can go 15 rds.


I'm gonna agree to disagree. He's not using his massive reach advantage in any way and is finding himself getting involved in tear ups.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Mares
10-9 Mares
9-10 Santa Cruz
9-10 Santa Cruz
9-10 Santa Cruz
9-10 Santa Cruz
9-10 Santa Cruz
9-10 Santa Cruz
9-10 Santa Cruz


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mayorga gave Shane a free shots left and rights and eating them.
Hurt shane with a left too.

8 - 1 Mares


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

DBerry said:


> :lol: considering he's an engineer as well as makes an earn playing Union on the weekends, I'd say he isn't a stooge.


To say LSC isn't a smart boxer based on this fight I'd say is not very smart to say.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

6-3 LSC


----------



## OttkeRuiz (Jun 5, 2013)

Mikey Garcia in the 2nd row, just noticed


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

88-83

Cruz. 

Mares just isn't bothering to set anything up anymore, he's letting Cruz take these rounds.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Crean said:


> I'm gonna agree to disagree. He's not using his massive reach advantage in any way and is finding himself getting involved in tear ups.


Abner hasn't landed a single significant blow since the very early rds. It's gonna get rough in an Abner fight. No matter who u are. LSC is handling him extremely well.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Who was it, saw a black chick with cornrows, but not a name.


I read that Mosley's sister was singing the anthem.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Santa Cruz looks really good.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Santa Cruz vs Frampton will be a good one


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I never thoguht LSC would be this accurate on the outside and Mares so defensively lacking.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

genaro g said:


> To say LSC isn't a smart boxer based on this fight I'd say is not very smart to say.


Who said it was based on this fight.?I think he is hugely neglecting his natural advantage in the ring, and it will catch up with him.

Having said that, he's being smarter these last 2 rds.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

8 - 2 mares


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

98-92

Cruz.


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Santa Cruz outside game is winning this fight for him... 6-4 LSC


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Crean said:


> Who said it was based on this fight.?I think he is hugely neglecting his natural advantage in the ring, and it will catch up with him.


LSC is no Rigondeaux, but to say he's not a smart boxer. Bite your tongue for real.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

7-3 LSC


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Mares fought hard Rd 11


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Mares
10-9 Mares
9-10 Santa Cruz
9-10 Santa Cruz
9-10 Santa Cruz
9-10 Santa Cruz
9-10 Santa Cruz
9-10 Santa Cruz
9-10 Santa Cruz
10-9 Mares


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

8-3 LSC


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Mares is WAYYY too square against him. really needs to use his shoulder more.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

8 - 3 Mares
Mares fading hard and fast.
Guess the activity and LSC's workrate got him.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

107-102

Cruz.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Last shot for Mares...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mayorga's wife and child crying in the audience.


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

7-4 lsc


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Someone give Bama some attention he drastically needs some in life lol


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mosley hurt badly and stumbling.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

116-112

Cruz.

Was this good enough opponent for Cruz? He got the damn job done.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

That last one was really hard to score, LSC cleaner punching, Mares busier.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

hats off to em. great show...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

body shot at end of 6th Mayorga quits on his knees.
8 - 4 Mares


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

fight of the year candidate...for world title fights its a good call.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Fight fizzled out hard. Mares should've never left his trainer.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Mares
10-9 Mares
9-10 Santa Cruz
9-10 Santa Cruz
9-10 Santa Cruz
9-10 Santa Cruz
9-10 Santa Cruz
9-10 Santa Cruz
9-10 Santa Cruz
10-9 Mares
9-10 Santa Cruz 
111-117 Leo Santa Cruz

I didn't realize how skilled he was. I guess there's a reason why compubox has him as the second most accurate fighter


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

8-4 LSC


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

7-5 Mares


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Spoiler



Mosley KO 6


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Same thoughts as Pedrin (Mares busier but Leo is more precise)... If the score is wide IDK how Abner will stay relevant...

Fuck Leo Santa Cruz....


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Mosley hurt badly and stumbling.


Fuck off this is wrong thread


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

I gave Mares the first 2 and the last 2. Everything in between for Leo.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Fight fizzled out hard. Mares should've never left his trainer.


aw cmon man. it was good...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Leo
71/336 jabs
302/721 power
373/1057 total 
35%

Mares
7/194 jabs
220/786 power
227/980 total
23%


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Teddys an Al Haymon guy now


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Sack that judge.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

There it is. Viva La Santa Cruz.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

117-111 Santa Cruz
114-114
117-111 Santa Cruz

MD to Leo Santa Cruz!!!


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Robbery


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Crean said:


> Sack that judge.


Yep.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Santa Cruz is better than I thought. He beat Mares decisively imo. Where does he go from here though?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Not greatly impressed with either fighter though, both don't look like elite fighters on the level of Loma, GRJ, or Walters


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> 10-9 Mares
> 10-9 Mares
> 9-10 Santa Cruz
> 9-10 Santa Cruz
> ...


Yeah man I was impressed. He put on a schooling.


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Leo is much better than I thought, I'd give him that.. Tho is time to grow some huevos and step up...


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Congrats Leo! 

I figured Mares couldn't beat you in a clean fight!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

genaro g said:


> Yeah man I was impressed. He put on a schooling.


yeah it wasn't just how hard he was to hit with his guard, but how he'd take quick steps back, turn the angles on Mares and he countered the hell out of Mares when he'd catch and shoot, and time Mares with his check hook


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah it wasn't just how hard he was to hit with his guard, but how he'd take quick steps back, turn the angles on Mares and he countered the hell out of Mares when he'd catch and shoot, and time Mares with his check hook


IYO did his chances against Rigo improve?


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah it wasn't just how hard he was to hit with his guard, but how he'd take quick steps back, turn the angles on Mares and he countered the hell out of Mares when he'd catch and shoot, and time Mares with his check hook


Definitely.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Just to make things perfectly clear tonight....Mares will look old, slow, and uncommitted, outpointed wide...possibly beaten up


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

nuclear said:


> IYO did his chances against Rigo improve?


yeah I'd still heavily favor Rigo, but Leo isn't a bum and pretty skilled. On the outside, his jab and right hand are very accurate and no telegraph which could prove to be a little trick for Rigo. I'd bet on Rigo countering Santa Cruz's jab very often though with his straight left and landing a lot of counters in between his guard.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah I'd still heavily favor Rigo, but Leo isn't a bum and pretty skilled. On the outside, his jab and right hand are very accurate and no telegraph which could prove to be a little trick for Rigo. I'd bet on Rigo countering Santa Cruz's jab very often though with his straight left and landing a lot of counters in between his guard.


I'd rather see him go back to 122 to face Frampton. I think Leo could win that one.


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

*Hope* someone gets this fight posted on YouTube real quick!

Please?


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


>


whoa. whoa. whoa. Mares fought hard tonight, he just got beat. Which was more than a slight possibility tonight. He didn't look old, slow (until he got tired), certainly not uncommitted...


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

What did Mares have to say after the fight?


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

burn1 said:


> *Hope* someone gets this fight posted on YouTube real quick!
> 
> Please?


watch this first:

fight of the night


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> whoa. whoa. whoa. Mares fought hard tonight, he just got beat. Which was more than a slight possibility tonight. He didn't look old, slow (until he got tired), certainly not uncommitted...


your right mares looked much better than he did in his last fight, he was at 100% and just couldn't hack it

Santa Cruz has his number, wins just about 100% of the time in any weight class


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

I fuckin told you


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Santa Cruz vs Rigondeaux -Rigondeaux

Lomenchenko- Lomenchenko

Walters- Santa Cruz

Russell Jr.- Santa Cruz

IMO...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> Santa Cruz vs Rigondeaux -Rigondeaux
> 
> Lomenchenko- Lomenchenko
> 
> ...


LSC doesn't have the fire power or technical skill to keep Walters off of him, and walters isn't a fighter you can continually eat shots from IMHO.
Russell's speed will be a problem, that said its probably his most favorable matchup in the elite IMHO.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I'd rather see him go back to 122 to face Frampton. I think Leo could win that one.


yeah I think they wanted him to move up just to fight Mares who himself is too small for 126. 122 is the best weight for both


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> LSC doesn't have the fire power or technical skill to keep Walters off of him, and walters isn't a fighter you can continually eat shots from IMHO.
> Russell's speed will be a problem, that said its probably his most favorable matchup in the elite IMHO.


Is Walters polished enough to deal with the skill of Santa Cruz. He commits to fighting at distance behind the jab, he's tough. Walters would have to attack like Mares did eatly and stay close and catch him. I don't he likes that pace and S. Cruz doesn't mind. Interesting fight...


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I'd rather see him go back to 122 to face Frampton. I think Leo could win that one.


He wouldn't


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> Is Walters polished enough to deal with the skill of Santa Cruz. He commits to fighting at distance behind the jab, he's tough. Walters would have to attack like Mares did eatly and stay close and catch him. I don't he likes that pace and S. Cruz doesn't mind. Interesting fight...


Walters last fight was against a far more slicker fighter than LSC.
Hell I think Donaire would KO LSC if he decided to come back down, I really don't see the skill everyone is talking about from this fight.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Just got back. Incredible night at the fights. The atmosphere was insane. I've never heard it louder. Great fights (in and out of the ring) and a packed venue.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Walters last fight was against a far more slicker fighter than LSC.
> Hell I think Donaire would KO LSC if he decided to come back down, I really don't see the skill everyone is talking about from this fight.


The Axe Man could win the fight. I think it'd be pretty good. After tonight I just S.Cruz the edge...


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> He wouldn't


Not saying its a sure thing, but if that one bum dropped Frampton and hurt him a few times I'm sure LSC has a shot.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2015)

Fight of the year so far? I would guess Glowacki v Huck & Martinez v Salido are the other contenders.

Was a really good night. They said 13,000 in the Stapels Center the place was buzzing. One of the best atmospheres I have experienced for any sport. Ceja v Ruiz was a fun fight as well. Crowd was more in support of LSC Maybe a 70-30 split. Mares is seen as more Mexican-American apparently. Most of the people felt it was a draw it 115-113 to LSC and were annoyed by the scores.

This was my first PBC card. The setup of the arena is really nice. It just looks very impressive. But having been to a dozen or so US fights now I did miss Buffer/Lennon, ring card girls and the Mexican national anthem always give the fight a big time feel.

My tickets were $65 about Â£40. Very good seats with a clear sight of the ring and also the big screen. They advertised the Mayweather v Berto PPV and it got booed hard.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Not saying its a sure thing, but if that one bum dropped Frampton and hurt him a few times I'm sure LSC has a shot.


Leo has 6 outright KOs, Gonzalez has 8 outright KOs


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

I've been to Staples before. Surprisingly not a bad seat in the house...


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> He wouldn't


Come on! We've now seen that Frampton is very beatable.

Leo might even be the favorite there. He probably would be the favorite.


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

nuclear said:


> watch this first:
> 
> fight of the night


Thanks.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

burn1 said:


> Come on! We've now seen that Frampton is very beatable.
> 
> Leo might even be the favorite there. He probably would be the favorite.


Ummmm, I was the guy who said Leo would beat Mares and got laughed at, he beat Mares, he would not beat Frampton. I've seen plenty of both, I know which one would win


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2015)

The Kraken said:


> Ummmm, I was the guy who said Leo would beat Mares and got laughed at, he beat Mares, he would not beat Frampton. I've seen plenty of both, I know which one would win


Come on nobody laughed at you for that prediction


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Rob said:


> Come on nobody laughed at you for that prediction


Fuck off Palmer

I wonder how many of you who picked Mares actually watched his last few fights


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Leo has 6 outright KOs, Gonzalez has 8 outright KOs


And? I never said LSC would win by KO but if a nobody with 8 KOs hurts you a solid guy like LSC definitely has a chance.


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Ummmm, I was the guy who said Leo would beat Mares and got laughed at, he beat Mares, he would not beat Frampton. I've seen plenty of both, I know which one would win


Don't know who laughed?

Over here(in US), I'm pretty sure Leo was officially a slight favorite.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Pedrin1787 said:


> And? I never said LSC would win by KO but if a nobody with 8 KOs hurts you a solid guy like LSC definitely has a chance.


KOs, not TKOS

22 year old Gonzalez has laid out more fighters than LSC


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

burn1 said:


> Don't know who laughed?
> 
> Over here(in US), I'm pretty sure Leo was officially a slight favorite.


Yeah, maybe he's talking about Bama. I thought Mares had a slight edge but I really didn't know where each one was really at since they both had been looking underwhelming.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

burn1 said:


> Don't know who laughed?
> 
> Over here(in US), I'm pretty sure Leo was officially a slight favorite.


I would fucking hope so, anybody who knows boxing should have had LSC as a favourite, which is my point


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> KOs, not TKOS
> 
> 22 year old Gonzalez has laid out more fighters than LSC


Still don't get where you're going with this.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Still don't get where you're going with this.


From what I've seen, punch for punch Gonzalez hits harder than LSC, and is a much better counter puncher to boot

you call him a bum


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> From what I've seen, punch for punch Gonzalez hits harder than LSC, and is a much better counter puncher to boot
> 
> you call him a bum


Bum is a stretch, I'll give you that. If you don't agree that LSC as at least a level above then I don't know what to say. That was a gimme fight for Frampton yet he got dropped on his ass twice.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Yeah, maybe he's talking about Bama. I thought Mares had a slight edge but I really didn't know where each one was really at since they both had been looking underwhelming.


Why? Mares looked like shit in his last few outings, why would you give him an edge over LSC? Because LSCs competition has been shit too? Put into context, LSC was fighting down to his opponent, Mares was getting smacked around by his opponents
, quite the difference


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Bum is a stretch, I'll give you that. If you don't agree that LSC as at least a level above then I don't know what to say. That was a gimme fight for Frampton yet he got dropped on his ass twice.


I said he was a level above Mares so why wouldn't I think he's a level above Gonzalez? He has stylistic vulnerabilities too. I know these fighters, LSC as much as I have fought his corner tonight, would have a nightmare against Frampton.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2015)

The Kraken said:


> Fuck off Palmer
> 
> I wonder how many of you who picked Mares actually watched his last few fights


Come on who laughed at you for predicting LSC??


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2015)

The Kraken said:


> I would fucking hope so, anybody who knows boxing should have had LSC as a favourite, which is my point


Your point was people laughed at you. Who laughed at you? It was a 50/50


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Rob said:


> Come on who laughed at you for predicting LSC??


I have these things called friends

banter

real life

hashtag get one you dweeb


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Rob said:


> Your point was people laughed at you. Who laughed at you? It was a 50/50


Who did you pick?


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Oh that's right you picked Salinas over Gonzalez...

Rob, go stand in a corner


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2015)

The Kraken said:


> Who did you pick?


But you said it on this forum. As in this forum laughed at you. Not our fault you have idiot friends that know fuck all about boxing.


----------



## Jesus of Montreal (Apr 4, 2015)

i know i'll be in the minority. but I found the fight to be rather average. Sure they were sluging a lot of the time, but neither of them seems to had the power to hurt the other, so it removed a lot of the drama.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Rob said:


> But you said it on this forum. As in this forum laughed at you. Not our fault you have idiot friends that know fuck all about boxing.


I like how you say "our" fault as if anyone on this forum identifies with you, or even likes you

You really don't help yourself


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Jesus of Montreal said:


> i know i'll be in the minority. but I found the fight to be rather average. Sure they were sluging a lot of the time, but neither of them seems to had the power to hurt the other, so it removed a lot of the drama.


It was a good fight, but it wasn't the kind of action that had me on the edge of my seat. There was a lot of pushing and general sloppiness and as you said, the possibility of a KO didn't really seem to be there. It was still a good fight and everything but not the most pleasant to watch IMO.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Jesus of Montreal said:


> i know i'll be in the minority. but I found the fight to be rather average. Sure they were sluging a lot of the time, but neither of them seems to had the power to hurt the other, so it removed a lot of the drama.


Mares has a surprisingly low KO percentage and LSC is approaching the 50 percent mark in KOs


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

Decent fight. Shame it was a couple years too late for Abner one of my favourite fighters.

Loved to see them both grinning early on when taking lumps out of each other just like Pacman Morales and Marquez did.

Fight was very sloppy though and not what I hoped for.

Crowd looked really good. Extremely rare you see a crowd like that in the states. Need more matches like this on free tv to grow the sport. Keep at it.

Looking at the upcoming pbc schedule and it looks alarmingly bad though they have had a reasonable start with a couple good matchups and the rest duds but looking at what is on the horizon it looks bleak.

http://www.premierboxingchampions.com/boxing-schedule


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

PBC deserves respect. This card showed potential for Mexican wars, I really enjoyed this hope Mexicans enjoyed this card and Al Haymon has a future for this kind of promotion. 


Though. it was very dark for a Mexican Card. Too much black, minor criticism


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Good fight, LSC won and his stock rose in my eyes.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Given Mares/Cruz stock, this fight could be seen as a little underwhelming. There was no drama, the fight didn't seem an elite match up in practise. needless to say it was enjoyable bout. shit happens


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Jesus of Montreal said:


> i know i'll be in the minority. but I found the fight to be rather average. Sure they were sluging a lot of the time, but neither of them seems to had the power to hurt the other, so it removed a lot of the drama.


Watched with some friends and everyone shared this vibe. Nothing particularly memorable, couple interesting rounds early then pretty damn flat from the middle on.

Clear win for LSC and good for him for finally stepping out of the chumbucket but Mares hasn't looked good in a long time.

I have a higher opinion of LSC than I had before the fight but I'm still not totally sold. I think he has a chance against Frampton but gets beaten up by Russell and Loma.

The opening fight was a blast and maybe the first time Haymon and PBC matched an entertaining war that wasn't a mandatory.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

burn1 said:


> Don't know who laughed?
> 
> Over here(in US), I'm pretty sure Leo was officially a slight favorite.


lsc went off as a -250 on a two-way from pretty much being a -210 the last three days.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Smirk said:


> Watched with some friends and everyone shared this vibe. Nothing particularly memorable, couple interesting rounds early then pretty damn flat from the middle on...


The fight just had very little drama.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Mares did a bit better than I expected even though Santa Cruz won clearly, he's not as shopworn as I thought he was but he's definitely past his prime. Santa Cruz showed more versatility than I've seen from him in the past, he's growing as a fighter, would be very interesting to see him against Lomachenko or Russell.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

A great majority of the fights we watch are utter garbage but this one happened to rise above that and some of you are still bitching about it, SMH. It was an above average fight with a relevant and surprising(to me) outcome. FIght was not a FOTY candidate and LSC is not an A+ level fighters but his stock should have
risen on any objective fan's opinion. This was a good win for him.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2015)

The Kraken said:


> I like how you say "our" fault as if anyone on this forum identifies with you, or even likes you
> 
> You really don't help yourself


You really made a fool of yourself here.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

not sure what yall were looking for or expected last night. I enjoyed the fight I saw...


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> It was a good fight, but it wasn't the kind of action that had me on the edge of my seat. There was a lot of pushing and general sloppiness and as you said, the possibility of a KO didn't really seem to be there. It was still a good fight and everything but not the most pleasant to watch IMO.


I havent seen seen the telecast. And that might be the case. But sitting in the stands it was great. Very few people were actually sitting, and when they did it wasn't for long.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> I havent seen seen the telecast. And that might be the case. But sitting in the stands it was great. Very few people were actually sitting, and when they did it wasn't for long.


Oh yeah the atmosphere seemed totally great.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Oh yeah the atmosphere seemed totally great.


It felt like a FOTY type fight.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> It felt like a FOTY type fight.


It's definitely a candidate.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> not sure what yall were looking for or expected last night. I enjoyed the fight I saw...


I'm a cynical fuck, no doubt. But I wasn't trying to say I regretted watching the fight or that it was utter garbage, just that it was pretty forgettable. No moments that will really stick with me over the years. I also couldn't help but think how good this fight could have been had it happened before Abner got clipped by Gonzo and lost much of his fearless gumption.

Actually shocked to hear people say it's a FOTY candidate. I don't remember it being nearly as fun as fights like Glow-Huck, Lemieux-N'Dam, Matthysse-Ruslan, DeGale-Dirrell. I even thought a fight like Bradley-Vargas was better.

Shit there was even a fight on the broadcast that is a much more viable FOTY candidate.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

I really didn't rank the fight that highly, it never got md hyped watching it... All them wild punches, not once did anyone get wobbled or stunned, the face markings were from head clash... It was 12 rounds of wild punches that weren't really landing followed by loads of wrestling... No way was it a FOTY candidate... LSC should of stepped back kept it mid to long range and countered and made use of his reach... It was a good atmosphere though...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

In comparison to what's coming up, we might not remember this one...


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> In comparison to what's coming up, we might not remember this one...


Yep, Floyd vs Berto will be a cracker.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/638014862342295552
ha...


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Rob said:


> You really made a fool of yourself here.


Oh sweet Jesus, go talk to Stephen Espin0za you fucking clown :roflthought you were going to kill yourself anyway? whyare you still here?

#Freshstart

#8yearsinthefield

#actuallythoughtsomebodycouldcopyrightaroundrobintournament

I shied awayfrom making fun of you because I thought enough people already hated you but from now on,I'm diving right in there wth the rest of them because you reallyare a little cunt

copyrighting a round robin tournament will take some fucking beating


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

SJS20 said:


> Yep, Floyd vs Berto will be a cracker.


hopefully nothing stupid or crazy happens. GGG-Lemieux, Stevenson, Spence Jr., Charlo, Broner, Joshua, Wilder, Klitschko, Quillin, Matthysse, Cotto-Canelo are all fighting in the weeks and months ahead...


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Smirk said:


> I'm a cynical fuck, no doubt. But I wasn't trying to say I regretted watching the fight or that it was utter garbage, just that it was pretty forgettable. No moments that will really stick with me over the years. I also couldn't help but think how good this fight could have been had it happened before Abner got clipped by Gonzo and lost much of his fearless gumption.
> 
> Actually shocked to hear people say it's a FOTY candidate. I don't remember it being nearly as fun as fights like Glow-Huck, Lemieux-N'Dam, Matthysse-Ruslan, DeGale-Dirrell. I even thought a fight like Bradley-Vargas was better.
> 
> Shit there was even a fight on the broadcast that is a much more viable FOTY candidate.


I'm shocked anyone says it. It's like when Broner/Taylor was a candidate on Showtime for FoTY. It's just putting up names. It wasn't even the best fight of the night.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

They wanted to crap on MayPac all night


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

I asked last night whether all the disses were necessary...


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> They wanted to crap on MayPac all night


The May PAC fight sucked though, this fight was awesome


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Was a good fight, not fight of the year, but a good one. I think Mares knew he didn't have what it took to fight LSC on the outside so tried to get up close, but honestly was smothering his own work too much IMO and LSC still had him on volume and punch connects.. Glad LSC showed us fans who believed in him a long time ago he could step it up when necessary. First couple of rounds were iffy with Mares coming on like a madman, glad LSC showed he could adjust and fight from range if/when necessary. Hope we see both in with good names soon enough next year.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

http://espn.go.com/blog/dan-rafael/...es-thriller-to-be-replayed-as-instant-classic

Santa Cruz-Mares thriller to be replayed as 'instant classic'

This fight has been received VERY well. Good to see some history getting made on PBC :deal


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

bballchump11 said:


> They wanted to crap on MayPac all night


Eh, it will be awhile 'till people can get that out of their systems...


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Mares was clipped with a left hook in the 2nd or 3rd rd and was visibly shaken by it. He had to back off at that point. His corner didn't like the shots he was taking and told him to box more. Mares definitely has a tendency to telegraph and likes to counter / ambush opponents. LSC would time him coming in and is a great combination puncher, his shots were straighter and much more accurate. I think LSC will be even more confident/stronger in a rematch. Mares needs to get his confidence and explosiveness back to where it used to be before he even thinks about a rematch.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

genaro g said:


> Mares was clipped with a left hook in the 2nd or 3rd rd and was visibly shaken by it. He had to back off at that point. His corner didn't like the shots he was taking and told him to box more. Mares definitely has a tendency to telegraph and likes to counter / ambush opponents. LSC would time him coming in and is a great combination puncher, his shots were straighter and much more accurate. _*I think LSC will be even more confident/stronger*_ _*in a rematch*_. Mares needs to get his confidence and explosiveness back to where it used to be before he even thinks about a rematch.


it was really lscs first fight at 126 so he himself probably didnt know what to expect fighting a full-blown proven fw

if mares couldnt do it then hes not going to do it later. i dont see how he can make any adjustments nor do i see him being able to throw 980 punches again.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

quincy k said:


> it was really lscs first fight at 126 so he himself probably didnt know what to expect fighting a full-blown proven fw
> 
> if mares couldnt do it then hes not going to do it later. i dont see how he can make any adjustments nor do i see him being able to throw 980 punches again.


We'll I wouldn't call Abner a full blown PROVEN featherweight fighter. LSC actually appeared stronger on the inside. He was very relaxed opposed to Abner was exerting himself quite a bit


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

genaro g said:


> We'll I wouldn't call Abner a full blown PROVEN featherweight fighter. LSC actually appeared stronger on the inside. He was very relaxed opposed to Abner was exerting himself quite a bit


he knocked out a near prime ponce del leon

thats about all i needed to know that abner mares was a proven 126


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Vaitor said:


> Eh, it will be awhile 'till people can get that out of their systems...


to the point that I wonder if it will effect Canelo/Cotto buys. That fight is basically being marketed as "it won't by like May/Pac" right now.


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

JeffJoiner said:


> to the point that I wonder if it will effect Canelo/Cotto buys. That fight is basically being marketed as "it won't by like May/Pac" right now.


I reckon there is the fear that MayPac will affect future megafights... MayPac was such a big blunder entretainment-wise for the masses, its only natural that promoters will try to set distance from that. The fact that the PPV was $100 bucks doesnt helps, those benjamins dont grow on trees... as I said, it will take a while...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> They wanted to crap on MayPac all night


I'm getting kind of tired of that shit. It made some sense for HBO to say it a week later with Canelo-Kirkland but enough already. We don't need to treat slug fests like the only good kind of boxing just because the biggest fight of the year (a very high level technical fight) was quiet in the last third. "Time for some REAL boxing!" Shut the fuck up please.



Vaitor said:


> I reckon there is the fear that MayPac will affect future megafights... MayPac was such a big blunder entretainment-wise for the masses, its only natural that promoters will try to set from distance from that. The fact that the PPV was $100 bucks doesnt helps, those benjamins dont grow on trees... as I said, it will take a while...


Good point, I didn't think of that.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Good shit, they keep on getting higher viewers and as long as they keep giving us nice match-ups I think the trend can continue for a while.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


The Latinos prove to be the best boxing fans in the world yet again. 8)


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

I don't think it was that amazing it was alright.. prime mares whips that boy but like Pacquiao they had their balls extracted.. credit to mares though he summoned up his old warrior self in instances but was too quick to try and hug all night evidence he still remembers his inability to hug when Gonzalez was raping him and mares was trading while dazed like a dummy.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Doc said:


> I don't think it was that amazing it was alright.. prime mares whips that boy but like Pacquiao they had their balls extracted.. credit to mares though he summoned up his old warrior self in instances but was too quick to try and hug all night evidence he still remembers his inability to hug when Gonzalez was raping him and mares was trading while dazed like a dummy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


Best free event from boxing I seen in a long time.


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


>


That's awesome. It was a fan-friendly fight too. The atmosphere was electric. And the support bout was great. Easily the best PBC card I've seen.


----------



## bananas (Jun 8, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> Best free event from boxing I seen in a long time.


Free? Is ESPN free?


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

bananas said:


> Free? Is ESPN free?


Yeah if your at the bar it is , you cheap motherfucker.

Lucky for me Mom got that premier package from Directv


----------

